# Judge by yourselves...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

HAPPY Easter to all, but not me... 

i was trying to buy something from fishvet.com. those emails were what i got. judge by yoursleves. what did i do wrong? i did reply his last email, but i've gotten no response. :wink: everything said is from him and i am simply pasting his words here so everyone can know what kind of person he is and make up your own opinions. however, i'm not here to defame him or stain his reputations. these e-mails are from my own personal experience with him. i want to share it with people so in the future nothing similar will happen. also, another thing i want to mention couple months ago, but i didn't do it until now. take a look those two pix if they are the same. for me. they are 100% the same.

http://www.fishvet.com/store/itemdetail.tmpl?sku=03062004212654

http://www.sivanet.idv.tw/dwarfcichlids/lizard/contest/no032.htm

ps: the below words from e-mails are all 100% from Shawn Prescott with me. every words is unaltered and unchanged.

Tim
_____________________________________________________________
At 08:03 AM 4/7/2004 -0700, you wrote: 
Hi Dr. Prescott, 
i'm wondering if you have ADA scissors case kits in STOCK. i'm very interested in this now. let me know if you have it. i want a whole case just like you show me couple months ago with all necessarry equipments inside. please give me price if you have in stock. i want a NEW one. 
thanks for your time, 
Tim
_____________________________________________________________
At 08:41 AM 4/7/2004 -0700, you wrote: 
i mean a real ADA one case with scissors in your kitchen. 
[email protected] wrote: 
$35.95 .NEW 
_____________________________________________________________
At 12:03 PM 4/7/2004 -0700, you wrote: 
you mean $120 case with few ADA stuffs left inside? serious requried... let me know... 
Tim 
[email protected] wrote: 
I don;t think I have a complete set left. 
We sold 5 of these kits, and about 4500 of our own. 
Why is it you want his, do you think only Asian product are superior?/ 
If you want the case and the pieces we have, you can have it for $120. That is $125 less expsnive than we sold the other 5 for 
SP 
_____________________________________________________________
At 11:54 AM 4/10/2004 -0700, you wrote:
do you have time next weekend? i don't have time on weekdays. let me know when you have time that i'll go pick case up. foam still inside right?

[email protected] wrote: 
yes
_____________________________________________________________
PM 4/10/2004 -0700, you wrote:

please let me know what left inside? foam still there right?

thanks

[email protected] wrote: 
OK but you must make a time, so I am here and do not need to wait etc
_____________________________________________________________
At 06:16 AM 4/11/2004 -0700, you wrote:

Dear Dr. Prescott,

the reason is very simple. i like it so i want it. i know you have it; therefore, i dont need to wait from asia shipping to here. my friend has few scissors, so i can put them together. still something missing i think. im really into aquascaping now. i'll join 04 ADA and AGA contest for sure. there is no specific reason for this. they are tools that i NEED. you dealt with me couple times. i dont like to WAIT. i always want to get it as soon as possible. hope i explain it well that you understand it.

thanks,

Tim

[email protected] wrote:

Yes it has the foam and more.

However unless you explain why you must have this Amano model I do NOT want to sell it to you.

It seems you as an Oriental are saying.

"""I think only the superior Japanese product's are much better than you white guys can produce.""" Maybe I am wrong, but I see no sense to your wishes, it makes no logic to me.

After we produced our own model at a fraction (10%) of his price, we never until now had even one person request the Amano models which we had been selling.

I know that Taiwan was under Japanese rule for 60 years, and I want no part of perpetuating a superiority mind set.

If I am wrong in my deduction and you explain it to me, then I will sell it to you, otherwise you can pay about $300 plus dollars and buy his from Japan.

Yours

Shawn P.
_____________________________________________________________
have been thinking about things.

You only buy from us plants or items you cannot get elsewhere.

I see no orders for our Formulas or Algae product( Flora).

Your orders are FAR less than just about any that we ship even to private people, never mind stores.

While I have always wanted to accommodate new customers, it seems you buy your regular fertilizers, etc as well as "normal" plants somewhere else.

In such a case it is of no benefit to us, to help you on this item. We want customers, who buy from us regular items so we can make a little profit. The price of the Amano tool kit is just about what we paid for it, even though it is incomplete now.( I do have the other pieces)

It is worth more to us to keep it to show stores and others just how good value our tool kit is .

Therefore if you want to do business with us, you must consider not only your present wishes, but our long term wishes as well.

Yours

SP
_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think he's most concerned with keeping his business afloat. While I don't agree that his statement regarding "superiority mindsets" was appropriate I can understand his mindset regarding order quanitity and all that. I spent some time on the phone with him the other day placing an order of my own and it sounds like he's had some tough times business-wise. That being said, I don't know why he wouldn't want to sell those ADA kits to someone who wants them even if he/she doesn't order in the quantity he's expecting. That's just bad business.

I've got a set of his "homemade" aquascaping tools and have to say that they're top notch. Unless ADA made theirs out of titanium I don't think they could be a better product. For the price you'd pay for the ADA kit why not purchase the same $$ amount worth of Aquarium Landscape kits? 

If you're not happy with FishVet and/or their ownership/management then do what most other capitalists do; take your business elsewhere. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Nothing this businessman said was appropriate. Period.

A customer is a customer. They are spending their hard earned money on products he is selling. The customer deserves to be treated with a level of respect and dignity.

First he intended to sell a product, them for some bizarre reason decides not to sell the item. Why is he asking Pigheaddd to explain why he wants the item? Does it really matter. When I sell a plant, I don't ask the buyer why they want it.



> It seems you as an Oriental are saying.
> 
> """I think only the superior Japanese product's are much better than you white guys can produce.""" Maybe I am wrong, but I see no sense to your wishes, it makes no logic to me.


Besides being a completely insensitive, ignorant, and downright stupid comment, Pigheaddd has a right to purchase equipment manufactured anywhere he wants. If he feels products coming out of Asia are better, thats fine. Who is this Dr. Prescott (whose whole exchange with Pigheaddd really makes me wonder if in fact he has a PhD in anything) to question what Pigheaddd wants to buy.

Got to tell you, for a guy worried about his business, he needs to learn how to conduct business. If he treats all of his customers this way, I am surprised he has any customers. A little customer service will go a long way Dr.

Phil hit the nail right on the head, take your business elsewhere!

Mike


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

This is the second time in as many weeks I have seen the most ignorant verbal diarrhea spewing from this man's mouth. I have my doubts he is a PhD. If he is, I have reason to believe serious faults exist in the education system that granted him his doctorate.

Wow, he is having trouble with his business? After reading his comments, is anyone surprised?  :lol: 

I have his set of tools (Aquarium Landscapes), and they are not all that good. The gravel spreading tool is pretty simple, I never seen reason to use it more then one or two times in the past years. The tweezers, the Denerelle set I have are MUCH better. The scissors? You have to push the stem at least half way into the length of the blades to cut it, making fine cuts impossible. The curve of them is garbage, as the blades do not come into contact with each other till half way down the length, and right at the tips. You can't cut right at the tips though, because there is so much flex in the handles, they touch while even a modestly thin stem remains pinched, but not cut. I have fiskars for my Emerged culture which I paid $17 for. If that pair of scissors is a Ferrari, my Aquarium Landscapes scissors are a rust bucket Lada.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I would becareful of voicing opinions/complaint on a forum. After the online lawsuit from a couple years ago, it is fairly risky to talk negatively about a product/store.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> I would becareful of voicing opinions/complaint on a forum. After the online lawsuit from a couple years ago, it is fairly risky to talk negatively about a product/store.


<Nomex On>

That has to be about the most ridiculous thing happening in the Aquatic Plant community. Go to Reef Central and look at the vendor reviews there. Those folks are brutally honest and no one is being sued. This is still the US and the 1st amendment still is in effect no matter how much Ashcroft and Bush have plotted to remove our rights.

That said there are certain ways to go about giving a bad review. Use common sense and be an adult. Writing that XYZ sucks because you are pissed at them is asking for trouble but a reasoned factual post should not bring fear in the heart of all. Look at any product on Amazon, anyone is welcome to offer comments, good or bad, and as long as the poster is civil the post stands by it's merits. What about Ebay, if you deal with someone and have issues you can leave a bad review, do we see lawsuits from those? Open any newspaper in anytown in the USA. Look at the editorial page and you will find all kinds of opinion.

Before ya'll flame me sit back for a second and see where PetsWarehouse is now. From reading all the material on the suit it's pretty darn obvious this guy was trying to bail out an already sinking ship on the backs of a few people that were honest enough to speak their mind in a reasoned manner.

Business owners love good reviews and loathe bad ones, are we only able to tout those that do us right as consumers? If they want the good they have to take the bad too. Again as long as it a well reasoned factual post.

If I can stand up and say that I do not agree with the polices of George W Bush and less of the methods of John Ashcroft and not be jailed I have the right to tell others if I am happy as well as unhappy with a business.

Full disclosure, I did PM the original poster with some information I have learned through hearsay and limited experience.

I normally would sign as gnatster but I don't want to seem as if I am hiding behind a nick.

Signed,

Nathan Freedenberg
Proudly living in Parkton, Maryland USA.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I know part of the rest of the story but it's not mine to tell. There are a few mitigating factors at play here.

Tim,

He doesn't want to sell you the incomplete set of ADA tools for $120 when he can sell you the complete set he has for $35. He doesn't understand your persistance in wanting the ADA tools. 

I also don't think there was any need of you to drag this into a public forum, he didn't do you any harm by trying to keep you from wasting your money. If you didn't like his ignorant responses, take your business elsewhere. Arizona Aquatic Gardens sells a tool set too. It's not an ADA tool set but it will do, just as the fishvet set would have, until you can get your ADA tools.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Bad business practises and ill-treatment of customers should be made known to empower consumers with essential knowledge.
You tell the whole world when you find a good place to eat so everybody can enjoy it. You tell the whole world when you find a bad place to eat so everybody can avoid a bad experience.
That's a very basic chracteristic of a 'community', and I see no fault in the very practice of it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree. He never says anything bad about the company, just gave us the facts and we can make our own decisions from there.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I guess the smart thing to do would have been for the guy at FISHVET to take Tim's $120 and let Tim have the incomplete set of ADA tools. Tim would have had what he wanted and would have gone away happy. Maybe the Fishvet guy has morals that wouldn't let him do that to Tim. Which is why he didn't and why he got frustrated when Tim wouldn't back down to buy something at $35. All I see it two bull headed people refusing to see eye to eye. I don't see bad business practices at work. 

Someone rips you off, substitutes cheaper plants, send you nothing for your money, trys to pressure you into buying something more expensive or add more things to your order, or takes forever to send you your order, great help us all out, tell the world about it. Getting into a spat with someone is not bad business practices, it is a lack of interpersonal skills, or in this case a couple of guys who don't understand each other because of age, other experiences, and cultural background. I've met both of these guys and I can see why this happened, and I can tell you that in my opinion it is useless to have it here for discussion.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have no problem with someone posting their personal experience with a commercial venture. I believe it helps us all.

However, I believe this thread has run its course.

Locked.


----------

